# 1972 Schwinn Stingray 5 Speed All Original Near Mint



## tomsjack (Sep 22, 2018)

*1972 SCHWINN STINGRAY 5 SPEED ALL ORIGINAL NEAR MINT On Ebay*

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/1972-SCHWINN-STINGRAY-5-SPEED-ALL-ORIGINAL-NEAR-MINT/323330816841?*


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 22, 2018)

Clean but Ka Ching.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 22, 2018)

That sure is a nice one! 
I'm always skeptical when I see a juvenile bike like that, especially if it's Sting Ray. If it's 100% original where is the cable crimp on the derailleur cable, can't see the brake cable ends. Very odd that a 100% original is missing those. If it was restored, it's a damn nice job.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 22, 2018)

I like it but,I  gotta wonder how some parts faded but not the paint or decals


----------

